# Aus altem rechner einen server bauen-wie geht das ?



## Cybertronnixxx (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe leute 

Ich habe folgendes Vorhaben :

Ich habe hier einen alten rechner rumstehen und würde den gerne zu einem Homeserver umbauen.

Funktion:
Der Server soll für mich als Speicher dienen (so quasi externe Festplatte im größeren Stile)  Desweiteren auch zum Daten "herumschieben" also das ich wenn ich von zuhause gewisse daten drauf pack die dann bei der Arbeit mir runterziehen kann zum Beispiel 

Größe die ich mir an Festplatte vorstelle /die mir vorschwebt:
Ich hatte da so ne Festplatten größe von 2-4 Tb im Sinne. Was meint ihr dazu ?

Probleme:
-Was brauche ich dafür an Hardware ?
-Was brauche ich dafür an Software?
-Software Technisch bin ich Anfänger



Würde mich über eure Antworten freuen 

mfg Cybertronixxx


----------



## Harrier (29. Januar 2014)

Hi,

also generell ist das möglich. (Ob's sinnvoll ist, sei mal dahin gestellt). Wie groß deine Festplatte dafür sein muss, hängt natürlich davon ab, wie viel du darauf speichern willst.

An Hardware brauchst du eigentlich nichts besonderes. Deinen Rechner, ein Netzwerkkabel, um ihn an deinen Router anzuschließen. Fertig.

Softwaremäßig brauchst du natürlich ein Betriebssystem. Für den Datentransfer würde sich ein FTP (bzw. besser SFTP) Deamon anbieten. Falls du hinter einem Router mit NAT sitzt (wovon ich mal ausgehe) musst du noch die entsprechende Port-Weiterleitung einrichten.

Außerdem solltest du dich informieren, wie schnell dein Uplink ist, also wie schnell du Sachen ins Internet hochladen kannst. Das ist typischerweise deutlich geringer als die Download-Geschwindigkeit. Von außerhalb wirst du die Daten also sehr viel langsamer herunterladen können, als du das vielleicht gewohnt bist.

Wenn du den Rechner nicht 24/7 in Betrieb haben willst, kannst du, wenn deine Hardware das unterstützt, den Rechner im Normalfall herunterfahren und ihn nur bei Bedarf per Wake-on-LAN in Betrieb nehmen.

Je nach dem, was du genau machen willst, solltest du ggf. alternativ über die Verwendung von Dropbox nachdenken, oder die Daten bei OneClick-Hostern oder ähnlichem hinterlegen oder sonstige Cloud-Angebote in Anspruch nehmen. Das dürfte deutlich bequemer und schneller sein. Und was Sicherheit/Datenschutz angeht, kannst du die Daten vor dem Upload ja verschlüsseln. Dann muss sich die NSA eben etwas anstrengen ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Harrier


----------



## Cybertronnixxx (30. Januar 2014)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort Harrier  ja gut die NSA juckt mich eh im Prinzip wenig  Ich hätte da ne frage  Und zwar wie ich gesagt hatte ich bin Anfänger auf dem Gebiet also was ist NAT sry das ich frage habe aber echt keine Ahnung was das sein soll  Außerdem wollte ich fragen wo ich denn die Software herbekomme  sollte möglichst Freeware sein weil wollte da nun nicht Unmengen an Geld reinpumpen 

mfg Cybertronnixxx


----------



## sheel (30. Januar 2014)

Hi

Wenn du einen Router hast und dir Nat nichts sagt hast du es wahrscheinlich 
Nat ist, wenn der Router Verbindungen zur Außenwelt als seine eigenen ausgibt,
statt dass für den Internetserver außen erkennbar ist,
mit welchem von deinen (evt. mehreren) Computern hinter dem Router) er wirklich kommuniziert.
Hat verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile; uA. dass man zum Betreiben eines Servers eben zwangsläufig
etwas beim Router dafür einstellen muss.

Problem 1 an der Sache seh ich aber bei der Software.
Im Linux-Bereich kann man sowas schon komplett kostenlos aufziehen,
aber (egal ob Windows, Linux oder sonst was):
Kannst du es so gut, dass dein Server gegen Angriffe gut genug geschützt ist?
Dabei rede ich jetzt nicht (nur) von der NSA etc., aber Viren und unerwünschte Zugriffs/Hackversuche aller Art sind im Internet praktisch ein ständiges Hintergrundrauschen.

Auch wenn man es theoretisch kann: Ist es einem die Zeit wert, ständig alles zu warten?
In dem Punkt wäre es deutlich effizienter, einen Hoster zu bezahlen...

Punkt 2, von Harrier schon angesprochen:
Deine Internetgeschwindigkeit. Uploadgeschwindigkeit und Trafficdrosselungen
sind leider noch immer Probleme, die ohne der Geldsucht der Provider keine wären.


----------



## Cybertronnixxx (31. Januar 2014)

danke für deine Antwort Sheel  Mein Problem nur ist ich weiß jetzt irgendwie immernoch nicht wie ich mir diesen Server mit welcher software ausstatte  wenn ich es nicht Kostenfrei machen kann dann investiere ich halt geld das is nicht das problem  nur schau ich dann das ich so günstig aber effizient wie möglich weg komme  freue mich auf weitere antworten 

Mfg Cybertronnixxx


----------



## Harrier (31. Januar 2014)

Kostenlos ist eigentlich kein Problem, zumindest wenn du es auf GNU/Linux (oder einem anderen freien System) aufbaust.

Beispielsweise könntest du Ubuntu Server als Betriebssystem installieren. Da kannst du dann OpenSSH installieren für SFTP. (Alternativ kannst du auch FTPS verwenden, in dem Fall z.B. vsftpd verschlüsseln). Google einfach mal nach "ubuntu server" und "ubuntu setup sftp openssh" oder sowas, da müsstest du eine Menge an Beschreibungen finden, wie du so etwas machst.

Dann musst du in deinem Router noch eine Port-Weiterleitung zu deinem Server einrichten. Wie das genau geht, kommt auf deinen Router an. Wenn du nichts änderst und SFTP verwendest, brauchst du Port 22.

Was die Sicherheit angeht: Solange du der Einzige bist, der auf den Server zugreift, du ein sicheres Passwort verwendest und eine verschlüsselte Verbindung, sollte sich das Ganze in halbwegs machbarem Rahmen halten. Zumindest solange du nicht noch weitere Dienste auf dem Server haben willst (Web-Server, E-Mail, etc.)
Wichtig ist dabei vor allem, dass du regelmäßig (und zwar nicht alle 2 Jahre, sondern möglichst 1x pro Woche oder so) ein Update durchführst.

Wenn du's noch etwas sicherer willst, könntest du dir noch ein Anti-Viren Programm installieren und eine Firewall (auf Linux ist iptables sehr praktisch).


----------



## Cybertronnixxx (1. Februar 2014)

vielen dank dir Harrier  war echt ne tolle antwort   werde mal schauen  was ich da machen kann und mich mal nen bissl durch die erklärungen lesen wie das geht weil wie gesagt bin ja nochn Anfänger 

mfg Cybertronnixxx


----------



## Ashoca Tano UU (24. Juni 2020)

Als Server reicht bspw eine AMD APU oder Intel APU mit 2kernen besser wenn Mann später noch nen Webserver und nen privaten minecraft Java/bedrock Server mit einbinden eher ein 4kerner mit min 8gb damit der minecraft Server nicht lagt. RAM mit minecraft min 4gb im dual channel besser 8gb. Grafik Karte benutzt du die interne der APU für die Installation. Als platte eine kleine HDD fürs OS hauptsystem und eine oder mehere je nach bedarf eben vorhandene x-Tb platten die als /home eingebunden werden damit sind die Daten vom root system getrennt.

Als System würde ich Ubuntu-Server 20.04 LTS empfehlen es hat zwar keine GUI aber am Server ist das terminal dein Freund eine GUI verbraucht nur unnötig Ressourcen die wenn der Server steht und monitor usw abgeklemmt sind sowie so nicht benötigt werden da man ab da alles per SSH übers einrichtet.

Für die befehle findet man super tuts bei YouTube. Sollte etwas schiefgehen kann man jederzeit das BS neu aufspielen und von vorn anfangen. Steht alles soweit würde ich 1x die Woche mit sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade selbst n update der packete fahren. Dauert je nach Anzahl der packete und der leitung nur ein paar min bis ne std.


----------

